# ANKLE DEEP Deco Soda



## fishnuts (Aug 27, 2011)

I received delivery on this wonderful deco earlier this week.  
 Had anyone else heard that the name was a 'play' on Nehi?
 Does anyone know if there is a clear glass variant?

 This bottle had been on my want list long before I began collecting deco sodas.

 Bottled from 1928 to WW II, *Ankle Deep* was the creation of R. A. Reid of David City, Nebraska.  It was later franchised to bottlers in other Nebraska cities: in Grand Island, Norfolk, Columbus and Ravenna. 
 Reid said he came up with the name, but couldn't remember why.  
 He also told reporters that although he could not copyrite the bottle shape, he did get a 'Design Patent' which is displayed on all three sides.


----------



## fishnuts (Aug 27, 2011)

Another photo of this interesting bottle.

 Since Reid could not obtain an exclusive to the bottle shape, does this mean there are other sodas using this bottle?


----------



## fishnuts (Aug 27, 2011)

Here's part of a newspaper clipping dated Feb 21, 1985 about *Ankle Deep Soda* and Reid.


----------



## fishnuts (Aug 27, 2011)

more article.


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm not a Soda guy[8|]-----but that appeals to me[]-----interesting!


----------



## splante (Aug 27, 2011)

awesome bottle...love the play on ne-hi..makes me wonder how many others played on soda company names...thanks for sharing


----------



## sodapops (Aug 29, 2011)

really neat bottle there grant. A fellow club member here in Okla. Showed me one about a year ago, but he did'nt want to sell it. I tried.
 []


----------



## JayBeck (Aug 29, 2011)

I really like this bottle! It certainly is an unusual one. I imagine that other bottlers would not have used this type of bottle just because it would require special bottling equipment to accomodate the unusual shape.


----------



## KungFu (Nov 7, 2018)

Here's a clear version from Norfolk, NE.


----------

